
Ask HN: Opinions on Talky.io - expialidocious
I&#x27;ve been reading about WebRTC lately and found https:&#x2F;&#x2F;talky.io. (I&#x27;m in no way affiliated with them.) The service seems solid, and it&#x27;s free for up to 6 members. (The company providing the service sells access to a network of TURN servers along with a React frontend that simplifies client dev.) With all the talk here of Zoom&#x2F;Jitsi&#x2F;etc, I&#x27;m surprised I haven&#x27;t seen it mentioned here, and I&#x27;m wondering what Hacker News knows that I don&#x27;t. (As an aside, I&#x27;m also sutprised by the relative lack of mention of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whereby.com, another WebRTC service that I&#x27;m also not affiliated with, but for my money, has good UX and does all the right things in terms of engineering WebRTC infrastructure.)
======
critiq
heats my mac

